# Smith Maze wearers, look here! (Sizing question)



## rocketship (Nov 24, 2015)

My head is 59cm. I tried on this year's M and L. MIPS versions -- don't know if that makes a difference. M was snug, almost tight, but possibly usable. With a balaclava, I couldn't fit the M on at all. Large fit loose without a balaclava, but could still be just barely usable. With a balaclava L fits well. I went with L.

Don't know if that helps. With 60.5cm I strongly suspect L is your size and XL wouldn't work.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I acquired an XL sized Maze last season (somebody left it behind on the school bus and never claimed it). I have what I consider a big fucking head. In fitted hats I wear a 7-3/4". My wife just measured my head and it was 59.5 cm. The Maze fits me really well with plenty of space for a balaclava or other base layer.


If the one left behind wasn't a corny rasta colorway I'd consider wearing it.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

The sizes run pretty true, I have a 62 head! and use a large, with a beanie and the removable lining out its perfect, no beanie and liner in and its perfect.
The liner is adjustable to reduce the volume of the helmet - so go for the large, XL will be waaaay too big


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

the smith helmets this year definitely vary by model. I was looking to replace my old banged up vantage, so went right to the vantage and variance. They didn't fit me so good, large was closest fit but was just loose. Medium way too tight to get on. Then tried on a few others, maze was one of them, but ended up with the aspect in medium, one of the cheapest. But it FIT the best, so nice and comfy. Buy a few models so yo can try on and return the ones you don't like. 
FIT > features > looks


----------

